# People that have to rent boards and/or employees of rental places Sport VS Demo?



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

I only ever rent demo, but then that's because I am demoing it to see if I want to buy it. I go in with a specific board or three in mind that I want to try out and just ride those. The cheap rental stuff is crap designed and made for the rental market and is probably beat to shit. The demo boards are actual boards you would want to buy. That's why the shop will discount the cost of the rental if you decide to buy the board.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm kind of lost by your question. At my local resort, they just give you the standard rental gear...no sport vs demo option available. And they are shit at choosing boards for people. I see adult, normal sized women (like not super short/petite) on 130s and men on boards in the low 140s. Just go in there knowing what size board you need and how you prefer the angle and stance width of your bindings. You could also be aware of different brands and what boards are included in the "sport" option vs the "demo" option.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If demoing...you also got to know how and what you want to set up the board....demo'd next year's model and the guy setting it up was an "expert" part of the Mervin demo team. But the first couple of laps...the board was not releasing quite right coming out of the carve...so took it back to the demo tent and had him make a minor adjustment...and bingo...a really fun high performance board.


----------



## mikeLA (Dec 28, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> I'm kind of lost by your question. At my local resort, they just give you the standard rental gear...no sport vs demo option available. And they are shit at choosing boards for people. I see adult, normal sized women (like not super short/petite) on 130s and men on boards in the low 140s. Just go in there knowing what size board you need and how you prefer the angle and stance width of your bindings. You could also be aware of different brands and what boards are included in the "sport" option vs the "demo" option.


Im not sure where you have been. The only time I had no option was in North Carolina at wolf ridge. 
In Colorado, I usually rent from outside the resort and there are options of packages. But this time I wont have transportation, but no biggie because there are 3 places at the resort, and they all offer a cheaper package and one more expensive(with newer gear and more name brand I assume)


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

mikeLA said:


> Ive only been on a handful of trips. And all of them, except for the last one, I got the "Sport" AKA cheap package. The "Demo" AKA more expensive(but only $7 a day) was for my last trip, but it was from a place I hadnt been to, and the guy setting my board up knew what he was doing, and the board/boots/bindings worked smoothly.
> 
> What Im saying is, that demo extra cost isn't just a scam is it? Im nothing but a intermediate rider on a good day, but Id still think it makes the biggest difference.
> 
> But Im also aware, a knowledgeable guy setting up the worst equipment is better than someone thats clueless working with the best equipment.


Usually, Demo is when company reps of a snowboard company comes to the mountain and lets you rent from the snowboard company and you're not locked into a single board/binding.

Rent.. that's from the resort.


----------



## mikeLA (Dec 28, 2014)

These are both rentals from Breeze Ski rentals at Copper mountain. This isnt a demo day from one manufacturer, this is two different levels that you can rent from
Snowboard Demo Package Our top of the line package targeted to intermediate to expert boarders. Come sample the best freeride, freestyle and women specific boards on the market or request your favorite. If you want the best you want the Demo.

BOOTS: Burton Ruler, Burton Sable, or Similar

$35.99 /day



Sport:
From fresh beginner to expert we have a range of boards from a number of manufactures that will treat you well in pipe, park and the groomers. All Snowboards use traditional bindings.

BOOTS: Burton Foundation, Vans Hi Standard, or Similar


$28.49 /day


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah we have these over here in NZ.

So basically - Sport is your run of the mill boards rental, same as what you would get on the mountain if you were to just hire. These boards are generally older.

Demo - Newer/current year boards. As above, generally if someone wants to test a specific board out or wanting a better board for long term (rent for the whole season)



mikeLA said:


> What Im saying is, that demo extra cost isn't just a scam is it? Im nothing but a intermediate rider on a good day, but Id still think it makes the biggest difference.


You could ask them what boards they have for both options, get to know what's available and make a choice there.

E: From the shop at our mt
"The TCB rental shop is set up with K2, Ride and Bataleon Snowboards. Bindings by Snow Pro, Ride and K2. 
Boots from Ride as well as Groovstar and Surfanic rental clothing.
Our demo boards enable you to try before you buy, or just experience the latest in Freestyle, Freeride or All Mountain boards."


Standard Rental Adult Student Child 

Board, Boots & Bindings $ 40 $ 30 $ 25 
Board & Bindings $ 35 $ 30 $ 25 
Boots only $ 20 $ 15 $ 10 

Demo Rental Adult Student Child 

Board, Boots & Bindings $ 60 $ 60 N/A 
Board & Bindings $ 50 $ 50 N/A 
Boots only $ 25 $ 25 N/A


----------



## mikeLA (Dec 28, 2014)

Then it definitely sounds like my only experience with the more expensive package was right on with better equipment.
When you are paying 1,000 or more for a trip, $7 a day is nothing to make sure the equipment isnt to blame for a bad trip.

I guess its off to start reading how to adjust the board for specific problems:hairy:


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

mikeLA said:


> Then it definitely sounds like my only experience with the more expensive package was right on with better equipment.
> When you are paying 1,000 or more for a trip, $7 a day is nothing to make sure the equipment isnt to blame for a bad trip.


Did you not like the sport package? Like legitimately dislike?

Best to check the types of boards they have there before you pick. Don't forget theres loads of profiles and shapes and I would guarantee they have a range. 



mikeLA said:


> I guess its off to start reading how to adjust the board for specific problems:hairy:


Is this a daily hire or will you have it for the week? In any case the shop should also be able to do it for you, especially if they're on the mountain. 
If you have any issues, let them know and from experience here they are always happy to readjust. 

my 2c on what I would do, check out the range of the boards they have available for both packages. Look into them - read around for reviews, see what people generally use them for (park, groomers, bombing) and if it compares to what you want to do. Yes, every board will work but someone will be more fun/easier for that journey.

Have a tinker around to adjust if you have it for the week, otherwise that takes time, and if you dont know what you're doing, its going to take ALOT of time which = less time to shred.


----------



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

The nice thing about demo rentals is that you can exchange the board for another one if you don't like it. That of course makes sense if you are actually demoing boards to buy. Of course if you are on vacation, this probably won't happen unless you really hate the board.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If I were ever in a position that I didn't have my gear I would never get a standard rental. Guaranteed no matter what demo you get, it will be better than the burton ltr. It's always worth it no matter where you at in your progression. Never hurts to talk to the demo tech about the board and it's shape.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Ive always had my own gear so this is new to me but my advice would be to call ahead to see what they have available (sounds like they give you a few options) so you can show up knowing what board and size you want. Maybe even reserve in advance if possible. If you know what bindings will be available go online and watch some set up tutorials, then invest in a cheap snowboard tool so you can make adjustments yourself on the hill. Youve got the right perspective though, considering how much hou spend on a trip its worth a little extra time and money to make sure you have the right equipment to make the most of it.


----------



## mikeLA (Dec 28, 2014)

Jollybored said:


> Did you not like the sport package? Like legitimately dislike?
> 
> Best to check the types of boards they have there before you pick. Don't forget theres loads of profiles and shapes and I would guarantee they have a range.
> 
> ...


Yes, the shop is at the base. The sport package was a basic board....cant say I didnt like it...but it was when I was less experienced as well. They asked my skill level and that was it. However, the bindings sometimes were beat and slipped mid run.

The demo package I did last time seemed like the stuff only had a few days on the mountain. I dont really know my brands or care, I think it was a Ride Maniac board and ride bindings. The guy did ask what did I mostly ride. Its just hard to tell was the setup that good because of the store employee or do you get better setup on a demo board?

Either way, Im going to pay the extra $23 for the 3 days and get the demo package since nobody has stepped in to say its a ripoff.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

mikeLA said:


> The demo package I did last time seemed like the stuff only had a few days on the mountain. I dont really know my brands or care, I think it was a Ride Maniac board and ride bindings. The guy did ask what did I mostly ride. Its just hard to tell was the setup that good because of the store employee or do you get better setup on a demo board?
> 
> Either way, Im going to pay the extra $23 for the 3 days and get the demo package since nobody has stepped in to say its a ripoff.


By setup do you mean stance & angles? Those are going to be the same, especially if its from the same place - or you can ask them to adjust it to what you had. 
If its the gear you mean, then its what you pay for. 

It is by no means a rip off. They are more often than not current year boards so if they look like they've only had a few days on the mountain, it probably only has a few days on the mountain. I was going to grab a demo for a couple of days just to check a board out as we don't have demo days here (only for skis )
They also do not normally keep these for the following year, there is always a sale with demo boards at the end of the season.

What kind of riding are you guys looking to do? Groomers?


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

not a ripoff. 

I never get to catch a demo day when a snowboard rep is actually at a mountain loaning out demo's, so going to a rental shop and grabbing a demo for a few hours is my only option to ride before I buy, but it has to be a current year board. 

It's usually just a few phone calls to determine what shop is carrying the brand/model I want to demo.


----------

